# Cymbalta



## OctoberK (Sep 2, 2010)

I honestly feel like I'm alone right now. I've been on Cymbalta 30mg a day for the past 3 weeks, then was upped to 60 mg for about another week. I had said to my therapist that I felt no change, and I've had an increase in DP and said that I might want to stop the medication. The therapist had acted kinda defensively and told me it's up to me what to do and they can't tell me to stay or stop it. Then they had said that Cymbalta won't take DP away, but it will help alleviate the emotions and mood so that I'm able to fight and overcome it easier, but honestly, I think I feel worse. So has anyone else tried or been on Cymbalta and can share what they feel about the drug? I feel like I have no one to really turn to at this point..


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, the little I know is that Cymbalta (Duloxetine) is an SNRI thereby acting on norepinephrine aswell as serotonin, as opposed to the SSRI's who act on serotonin. Anxiety is very often a factor in dpd/dr, and I see no logic in raising the levels of a stress hormone (norepinephrine) when dealing with anxiety.

"Other Eli Lilly dependent researchers suggested that duloxetine should be considered a first line treatment for generalized anxiety disorder.[38][39] Although this view was repeated in a recent independent review,[40] the major guidelines such as Maudsley Prescribing Guidelines[41], Mayo Clinic Health Information[42] and Canadian Psychiatric Association Guidelines[43] do not mention duloxetine among the recommended treatment options."

So basically what we have here is a case of those lovely people and lawyers over at Eli Lilly (Remember the Prozac trials anyone?) saying that they have another great drug treating XYZ, while the evidence states otherwise.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Well, the little I know is that Cymbalta (Duloxetine) is an SNRI thereby acting on norepinephrine aswell as serotonin, as opposed to the SSRI's who act on serotonin. Anxiety is very often a factor in dpd/dr, and I see no logic in raising the levels of a stress hormone (norepinephrine) when dealing with anxiety.


There is a difference between norepinephrine as a neuraltransmitter, with an impact on mood and anxiety and adrenaline/norepinephrine as a hormon for regulating metabolism. The first one is being created in the neural-cells and acts for 
signal transmission solely (this mechanism can be influenced by antidepressants). The second one is being produced in a much higher amount by the adrenal cortex (this mechanism can NOT be influenced by antidepressants).

cheerio


----------



## OctoberK (Sep 2, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Well, the little I know is that Cymbalta (Duloxetine) is an SNRI thereby acting on norepinephrine aswell as serotonin, as opposed to the SSRI's who act on serotonin. Anxiety is very often a factor in dpd/dr, and I see no logic in raising the levels of a stress hormone (norepinephrine) when dealing with anxiety.
> 
> "Other Eli Lilly dependent researchers suggested that duloxetine should be considered a first line treatment for generalized anxiety disorder.[38][39] Although this view was repeated in a recent independent review,[40] the major guidelines such as Maudsley Prescribing Guidelines[41], Mayo Clinic Health Information[42] and Canadian Psychiatric Association Guidelines[43] do not mention duloxetine among the recommended treatment options."
> 
> So basically what we have here is a case of those lovely people and lawyers over at Eli Lilly (Remember the Prozac trials anyone?) saying that they have another great drug treating XYZ, while the evidence states otherwise.


I'm a little confused, too much medical terms for me haahah but what you're saying is that Cymbalta is kinda contradicting itself? I really hope it doesn't raise the stress even more haha but I've been on it for a few weeks now and I think it's starting to kick in a little bit, I'm starting to feel a bit better, but DP is still hanging on..I'm hoping the longer I stay on it, the better things will turn out!


----------



## OctoberK (Sep 2, 2010)

Also, would it hurt if I took L-Theanine capsules while being on Cymbalta? That wouldn't create any bad reactions would it?


----------

